# Pet African Hedgehogs - A Complete Guide to Care (FREE PDF)



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I am proud to finally announce the release of the second edition of my hedgehog book! I have been eating, sleeping, and breathing this thing since I started working on it last year, and I can't describe how glad I am that it is actually done.  This is a completely, entirely free PDF of my book which covers all aspects of hedgehog care - new owners, I strongly recommend reading it! It should answer most if not all general questions new members on HHC usually have.

http://www.westcoasthedgehogs.com/files ... nload.html
and don't forget to leave a bit of feedback! I literally shed blood, sweat, tears, and money over this thing, so hearing when people enjoy it is always greatly appreciated.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

124 pages! Congrats on finishing! that's long and I'm sure it will be great! I'll be sure to leave some feedback once I finish the book. And congrats


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Looks great!  Thank you for all your hard work, it will help so many!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

YESSSS!  I just flailed all over my online friends the moment I saw this topic in the new posts!! Downloading as I type and going straight to read it. I'll post again when I finish!


----------



## bmaditz (Jun 11, 2012)

Really good stuff!!!!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Bump this! A must read for new and old owners alike.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Thank you everyone.  I just want to note again that this is a NEW book, NOT the old one. If you think you've read it in the past, you haven't! This version is barely recognizable compared to the old one.


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

The new version looks so polished and professional!! WELL DONE!! 

I am only bummed that I couldn't contribute a photo of my silly Daisy. HAHAH.

I read all the sections I wanted some refreshing on, but will go back and read it cover to cover again. I had to laugh at the end where you recommended NO other books.  Which is what we'd all agree!!


----------



## Mommatobe (Apr 5, 2012)

Just downloaded it! Going to read tonight...so glad you finished now, just heard from breeder and may have my little one sooner then expected! So excited, everything is coming together great and now have time to read this to make sure I do everything right! Thank you for caring so much to do this and allow people to download it for free! All the hedgies thank you too!!!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Thoughts while reading it:
- I love the little background on where our hedgies come from. Very interesting! Your research on the structure of quills is very interesting as well, the pictures are so cool.
- The little section on boy time had me giggling. So glad that Lily was female and that the boy I'm petsitting for right now is discreet! :lol: Not looking forward to my first encounter with a uh...show-off boy. :roll: 
- I LOVE your little diagrams on how to set up the different heating set ups!
- The sections on diet are great! Especially the sections on ingredients and how to read labels, which confuses a lot of pet owners, I think. The instructions for converting to dry matter basis are great to have on hand too.
- I am straight out fangirling over the DIY diet section too, just so you know. :lol: This is bringing back my hedgehog longing a thousand-fold...I just want one so I can make food for it! :roll: (I'm still dying to try making Chop for a hedgehog and see if it gets a picky hedgie to try veggies...)
- I love the new nail trimming pictures. They're so big and clear, and great reference pictures.

The whole book is great, and I've already got one person who I'm going to email the link to. This will be wonderful for all of us to share with friends, family, and strangers who are interested in our pets. Thank you for all of your hard work and research!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

zorropirate, LOL, I felt a little bad about that part. :lol: I was told by my loving proofreader that I sounded super snobby, so I changed it a bit, still kinda felt snobby... but hey, it's the truth. So at least hedgie people will understand and not be offended by it. 

Mommatobe, I hope you find it useful! Thanks for the kind words. 

And gah, Kelsey, you have me all blushing.   I'm really glad you enjoyed it, and thanks for sharing it with other people too! You're first on my list to talk to once I start going further into developing and testing out a balanced kibble-free diet - it's in the works, just not sure how far out it will be til I can share results with everyone.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

LizardGirl said:


> And gah, Kelsey, you have me all blushing.   I'm really glad you enjoyed it, and thanks for sharing it with other people too! You're first on my list to talk to once I start going further into developing and testing out a balanced kibble-free diet - it's in the works, just not sure how far out it will be til I can share results with everyone.


 Can't wait to hear more about it! I'll try and be patient though.


----------



## pickles17 (Feb 18, 2012)

I've read some of it and I thought it was fantastic, what a great resource. Loved the pics as well!


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

I agree with all the posts so far. I skimmed through and I thought there was some really interesting info. I loved the pics. Again great job!


----------



## Viki (Jul 10, 2012)

This book is by far one of the best hedgehog books in my opinion. I couldn't put it down. It was so intriguing. I loved the part about the quill structure. One of my favorite parts was the section on traveling. I definatly do want to travel with Willow but I wasn't sure if it was to stressful even though she never gets sick in the car, she just sleeps. My mom thought it was a bad idea and told me it was cruel so it was nice to see that some hedgies can be travelers. I also found the body launguge and biting section helpful. I got a hedgehog named Bean about 7 years ago and she was the sweetest thing I have ever met. She loved splatting on my tummy while I was doing homework and she just always seemed happy. Willow on the other hand is a big grump a lot of the time and it was great to read up on how to handle a quilling, biting hedgehog. I have tried some stuff out that I read and last night there was a dramatic improvment in her. She was pushing rubber ducks around in the bath and chirping up a storm. I would love to purchase a copy, where can I do so? Thank you for all the great information, it is already making huge difference!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Viki, I'm so glad to hear it's been helpful for you!  The book was supposed to be listed on Lulu and Amazon to buy, and I priced it as low as I could, but it hasn't been listed yet. (I think I might have to order a first copy before it gets listed, and I haven't had the money to buy one yet  ) I plan on letting everyone know as soon as I've ordered a copy and when I know the listing is up for others to buy.


----------



## Viki (Jul 10, 2012)

Awesome thanks, I am really looking forward to buying it


----------



## Keosha (May 13, 2012)

I just wanted to send out a quick thank you for the free PDF version of the book. I've read your previous version shortly after the purchase of my hedgehog Penelope. Your new book is even better, very well written and professional. I love the diversity of topics you covered and thanks to your book I don't think a single question I had ever went unanswered! Your depth of knowledge on the subject is phenomenal! You book is a absolute for owners new and old! The pictures and diagrams are also very helpful, I also love the way everything is broken down and categorized. I forgot to mention your book is very captivating I'm an avid reading and I read the entire thing in one sitting! 

Lastly, I wanted to thank you so much for the hard work and passion you must have put in to create this book, your efforts won't go unrecognized I assure you! I only have one other friend who owns 2 hedgehogs of her own and I've already recommended the book. I' think I'm also going to buy the hard copy to keep for myself, as well as for a reference for my boyfriend who adores Penelope. He wants to learn all he can on the subject and so your book it the way to go!


----------



## MurE (Aug 29, 2011)

What a fantastic resource! Thanks for sharing it with us!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Pleased to update with the information on purchasing a hard copy! Check out this page if you'd like to order an autographed copy from me, or if you'd like to order one straight through Lulu. If you want to buy through me you can shoot me an email or send me a PM here on HHC. 

http://www.westcoasthedgehogs.com/files ... k/buy.html


----------



## Tym4myself (Jul 17, 2012)

I am really enjoying your book! Thank you so much for sharing. I love the pictures too! Great job!


----------



## Tym4myself (Jul 17, 2012)

Just wanted to thank you for the amazing book on Hedgies. I was actually sad when the book was finished and went back through it, page by page, to make sure I didn't miss anything, lol. I thought maybe I had skipped a chapter or something. It was a great book, easy to read and I feel very prepared and confident about what it takes to keep a hedgehog happy and healthy.

Thank you!!!!


----------



## LumierNoire (Jun 4, 2012)

Excellent! Thank you so much! As a new owner this has re-enfored the good stuff, dismissed the myths, and made me much less nervous!


----------

